# Reds on fly!



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's a few shots from the past trip or two. Been a while since I've posted anything. With the crazy weather and relentless wind I haven't been out that much. But have managed to find a few and talk them into eating.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Nice. Savannah?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Righteous


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Not Savannah but the Georgia coast thoigh.


----------



## Ties2Flys (Feb 11, 2016)

nice photography


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

X3 on the photos.
JC


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in charleston, pretty similar fishing to Georgia. I'm pretty new to fly fishing and just wondering what you're throwing? I'm struggling...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm in charleston, pretty similar fishing to Georgia. I'm pretty new to fly fishing and just wondering what you're throwing? I'm struggling...


There are a lot of fly fishermen in SC on this board. Make a post on this fly board and you will pull them out of the wood work to help you. Those SC boys are a lil clickish tho! Ha! jk


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm fairly new myself to fly fishing so I can only offer up so much advice. There are plenty others on here that I've read their lost and learned from. I stick with shrimp or crab patterns. Mostly natural colors. But reds aren't too picky to be honest. I've also caught them on gurglers to which is awesome. Make a natural presentation and they'll eat most of them time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kwarner said:


> I'm fairly new myself to fly fishing so I can only offer up so much advice. There are plenty others on here that I've read their lost and learned from. I stick with shrimp or crab patterns. Mostly natural colors. But reds aren't too picky to be honest. I've also caught them on gurglers to which is awesome. Make a natural presentation and they'll eat most of them time.


~nods~ That's how it's done! 

I would add either to the list above.... darker or chartreuse colors on flies that push water when the water is dark or murky or even muddy. In that water color, they will key in on feel and silhouettes. The chartreuse color seems to cut through those darker waters, as well as the deep dark colors like black, blues, purple and different shades of brown. Flashes like copper and dark golds work well as eye catchers.

Lighter or more light natural colors when the water is clear. The clearer water, they will key in on patterns by sight, unless their nose is in the mud. Colors like white, yellows, light chartreuse, olive, tan, camel, light rootbeer, etc. and orange or red enhancements. New penny, brighter golds, silver, pearls are all good flash material to tie into your flies.

When it's cold, the presentation and motion of the fly needs to be a lot slower. When the water starts to warm up in the spring or cool down in the fall, they get aggressive and your presentation and fly movement can be more aggressive. When it's dead hot in the middle of the summer, they will be deeper to find that cooler water or only pop up in skinny water in early mornings and late afternoons in the summer when there is a little relief from the sun.

Good luck!

Ted


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Backwater has it dialed in.


----------

